# psp/tv connector



## 06s2blakeleyl (Nov 1, 2007)

i have recently bought a psp/tv cable so i can play things on psp on the tv. the cable has 5 connectors, 1 Blue 1 Green 1 Yellow 2 Red, which of these connectors do i use in the tv? does anyonehave any suggections


----------



## 2-MAS (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is how I understand it. Three of the cables (Red, Green, Blue) are the cables used to send the video to the tv. That makes me believe that the other two cables are for sound.

If your tv does not have enough connectors, then u must find a different type of cable.

*> The cable u now have with 5 connectors is called a "Component AV cable" for psp
*> If your tv only has 3 connectors, you will need a cable with 3 connectors called a "Composite AV cable" for psp
*> VERY IMPORTANT: Your tv MUST support something called "progressive scan", else you can only use your psp to look at photos from your psp (maybe videos). BUT NOT GAMES :-(


----------



## 06s2blakeleyl (Nov 1, 2007)

so can i play games with the cable with 5 connectors if i have a compatable tv? and how do i know if the tv is compatable?


----------



## 2-MAS (Dec 27, 2007)

What PSP do you have. Do you have the bigger older one, or the new slim model?


----------



## 06s2blakeleyl (Nov 1, 2007)

i have the new slim one


----------



## 2-MAS (Dec 27, 2007)

06s2blakeleyl said:


> so can i play games with the cable with 5 connectors if i have a compatable tv? and how do i know if the tv is compatable?


Yes you can play games on a TV screen with your PSP. Just make sure your tv has the proper connections. else, you need to the the "Composite AV" cable for your PSP.


----------



## 06s2blakeleyl (Nov 1, 2007)

ahhh ok thankyou very much...you can buy an adapter so that the cable i have will work as both cant you? any idea where i can get one? because then i can use the wire no matter what connections the tv has


----------

